

Resources for JavaScript Developers - rbazinet
http://accidentaltechnologist.com/javascript/7-resources-every-javascript-developer-should-know/

======
petercooper
I was going to recommend <http://badassjs.com/> as well. I notice someone in
the comments there beat me to it but.. I'm giving the rec on HN ;-) (and I
wouldn't be doing my job if I didn't recommend new O'Reilly JavaScript
conference taking place later this year: <http://fluentconf.com/> :-))

~~~
MatthewPhillips
And dailyjs.com

~~~
rbazinet
Noted, thanks.

------
navitronic
Inherited some terrible javascript from a colleague or otherwise:
<http://jsbeautifier.org>

~~~
navitronic
I should clarify, I mean terribly formatted.

Also works great for displaying JSON in a consistent way, useful for
visualising and understanding object hierarchies.

~~~
thisisblurry
<http://jsonlint.com> also does a great job of not only pretty-printing
(valid) JSON, but also checking it for any errors.

------
speg
I'm pretty much ready to go all in with JavaScript. I just need to find a good
(read: cheap & easy) place to have a node server.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Cheap VPS from prgrmr.com is a good start.

~~~
glimcat
prgmr.com

------
shuzchen
I use the MDN (#4 on the list) a lot. I only wish there was (or, I only wish I
knew the name of...) a support-matrix site for javascript like there is for
css (quirksmode.org). Some topics in MDN have that info, but not all (and when
it does that info is very broad).

~~~
lgarron
<http://caniuse.com/> lists Javascript API features.

------
olalonde
The Javascript Garden[0] is my personal favourite although it's targeted at
people who already have some Javascript background.

[0] <http://bonsaiden.github.com/JavaScript-Garden/>

~~~
rbazinet
I'll definitely have to add this one to the next roundup. I wasn't aware of
this one and it really looks like a valuable resource. I love sites like this
that point out tips and tricks.

Lots of good stuff in there.

------
jacobr
JavaScript Jabber has managed to get some very interesting guests, but the
host is not at all experienced with JavaScript, which is pretty annoying. The
JavaScript Show is better in that regard.

~~~
rbazinet
Understood but Chuck admits it. His guests have been top-notch and they have
gone into some nice depth so I don't think it matters all that much. I expect
interviews and discussions will get stronger.

------
mundizzle
great online book with interactive examples: <http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

~~~
rbazinet
Yes, didn't think of this one. It looks like a great resource to get started
with JavaScript. It's nice to have it also available to read on-line.

------
zdwalter
I love the idea <http://learnjs.info> show how JavaScript works

